# Routing Tips and Techniques



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all
I will be taking a break from the forum as I intend sitting down to write down some of my experiences with the router and maybe send them to the various routing magazines that may be interested. I have put up a home page that may be of interest to some people who are new to routing and those who may wish to learn new techniques with the router.
If you are interested log on to www.wa1.quik.com.au/tod

I am limited to what I can submit due to lack of web space.

Note I have nothing to do with Carb-I-Tool I have only had great satisfaction with their cutters over the past 35 years.
Tom


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> Hi all
> I will be taking a break from the forum as I intend sitting down to write down some of my experiences with the router and maybe send them to the various routing magazines that may be interested. I have put up a home page that may be of interest to some people who are new to routing and those who may wish to learn new techniques with the router.
> If you are interested log on to www.wa1.quik.com.au/tod
> 
> ...


Tom, super site. Hate to see you take a "vacation". Looking forward to your articles elsewhere.
steveo


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Great job Tom! Don't be gone too long.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

template tom said:


> Hi all
> I will be taking a break from the forum as I intend sitting down to write down some of my experiences with the router and maybe send them to the various routing magazines that may be interested. I have put up a home page that may be of interest to some people who are new to routing and those who may wish to learn new techniques with the router.
> If you are interested log on to www.wa1.quik.com.au/tod
> 
> ...


 You are quite the routerman I stand far in your shadows.........

Are you planning an publications that we in the US might see?

I have been trying to do an write up since last Sept. Just something simple for a general magazine here in the US. I've started I don't know how many times and did sketches and changed this and that but I can never seem to get it the way I want it....... I hope your project fairs better then mine has.

Please at least check in once in a while to keep us all honest. And hey someday they might have things you can use your points for......

Ed


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Tom great thing you are doing. Wishing you well in your endeavors to promote routerism. Did I just create a new word. LOL


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Routerism, hmmm... yup, I think so! I like that.  

Boricua


----------



## fredsintheshop (Sep 10, 2004)

ejant said:


> Tom great thing you are doing. Wishing you well in your endeavors to promote routerism. Did I just create a new word. LOL


Does that make Tom a "Routerian"? Or perhaps a "Routerite"?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

template tom said:


> Hi all
> I will be taking a break from the forum as I intend sitting down to write down some of my experiences with the router and maybe send them to the various routing magazines that may be interested. I have put up a home page that may be of interest to some people who are new to routing and those who may wish to learn new techniques with the router.
> If you are interested log on to www.wa1.quik.com.au/tod
> 
> ...


My apologies to those who may have tried to access my home page. My computer skills are not as good as my Router skills and I had to spend some time repairing the site. It is up again and as I promised I will try and change a few pages next month. If you have never used template guides before this is the place to start from. Look at the introduction to template guides to get you going. I know it is not the same method you have been using for years and yes you do have to spend some time preparing jigs and templates but in the end you will find it all worth while. Thanks to those who have posted and/or emailed me with their comments and encouragement. All I can say is at least give it a try. Best of luck.
Just as a matter of interest I have enclosed a photograph of one of my projects. It was a cabinet designed to fit into and coverup and block off a doorway
Tom


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow on that door frame cabinet very very nice work.


----------



## crafty Dale (Nov 11, 2005)

i can't log on to the website


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

crafty Dale said:


> i can't log on to the website


Sorry
Crafty Dale I am in the process of trying to rectify the problem since I changed my IP
Tom


----------



## dlane6110 (Dec 30, 2005)

crafty Dale said:


> i can't log on to the website


What he said!!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

dlane6110 said:


> What he said!!


I still have not been able to show my web page 
I have been contacting a Free Hosting and I may be able to invite you to join if I have your email address
Tom


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice work on the doorway cabinet.
Sorry, but I'm unable to open your website. It says I'm not authorized to view the site. Error 403 Forbidden. Thanks


----------



## Pop_pop1 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tom, If you get your site up and running, please include me in your mailing list. [email protected]


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Pop_pop1 said:


> Tom, If you get your site up and running, please include me in your mailing list. [email protected]


Sorry I have not been able to submit a web site as I am working on a collection of material
Tom


----------

